# A visit from our friend, Maren Bell Jones



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Maren came and stayed the night Friday and with bad weather threating us we all went to training Saturday morning. Had a fantastic time with her and her insight on animal medicine. Had a wonderful time training. Only a few members showed up due to the weather but that left more time for us. She has a really nice mal named Fox. Fox has only been working for a year but shows plenty of heart. 
Maren is a great person and you guys that don't know her are missing out. I can't say enough good about her. Thanks Maren for coming to visit we had a great time.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Why does it always rain when she shows up?:mrgreen:


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Maren is a good friend. I miss training with her and Fawkes.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Maren came and stayed the night Friday and with bad weather threating us we all went to training Saturday morning. Had a fantastic time with her and her insight on animal medicine. Had a wonderful time training. Only a few members showed up due to the weather but that left more time for us. She has a really nice mal named Fox. Fox has only been working for a year but shows plenty of heart.
> Maren is a great person and you guys that don't know her are missing out. I can't say enough good about her. Thanks Maren for coming to visit we had a great time.


Now that's sportmanship! =D>


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm about to get my driver's license now the only step is trying to get the money to make a 4 something hour trip. Bharet is a dunder head but it would be fun to get him out there anyway and if all goes well I'll have my girl Gold up here soon.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww shucks, guys...  Jerry and Jay are really great guys. It's always a pleasure to talk with both of them. Not to mention good Southern hospitality! \\/ Howard is correct, I do seem to bring the rain. #-o If anyone wants to work their dog on a decoy with a lot of presence, Jay sure brings that naturally, that's for sure. It's not just about size, strength, or how much you can yell. We practiced the hidden sleeve car jacking scenario first and while seated wearing the hidden sleeve under a shirt, my dog already knew he was the go to guy. He just brings a lot of presence.

Grayson, I thought about swinging by the NC PSA trial on Saturday, but sounds from the weather report I heard that it was probably a good thing I didn't! After training with the Lydas, I checked out the Chickamagua battlefield north of Atlanta and south of Chattanooga, which was pretty neat (I used to be quite a Civil War buff).


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Why does it always rain when she shows up?:mrgreen:


LOL Thats the same thing I told her.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Why does it always rain when she shows up?:mrgreen:



Spending the night in my Pontiac Vibe with a wet dog during a Georgia thunder and lightening storm made for a fun weekend.......HONEST!
I just wish those Lyda boys weren't 12 hrs away.
Great folks, great get together! :wink:


----------

